# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  [Бесплатная версия] The Enchanted Kingdom: Elisa's Adventure

## patronx

*[Бесплатная версия] The Enchanted Kingdom: Elisa's Adventure*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqHH...layer_embedded
*Год выпуска*: 2012 г.
*Жанр*: Головоломка
*Разработчик*: Herocraft
*Издательство*: Herocraft
*Язык интерфейса*:multi/Русский
*Таблэтка*: не требуется
*Платформа*: Android
*Разрешение экрана*: любое

*Описание:*
«Королевство. Приключение Элизы» – это красочный сказочный мир, где обитают огромные драконы, мудрые маги, добрые чудища и причудливые растения. Вам предстоит помочь 
юной наследнице этих земель взойти на трон и научиться управлять своим государством. Путь к процветанию зачарованной страны будет полон увлекательных заданий. 2 вида 
игры «3 в ряд», множество красочных мест для «поиска предметов» и самые разные и необычные мини-игры превратятся в более чем 50 увлекательных уровней. 
«Королевство. Приключение Элизы» -  твоя собственная волшебная сказка.

*Игровые особенности:*

 • совмещение популярных механик «поиск предметов» и «три в ряд»;
 • свыше 50 игровых уровней;
 • огромный добрый сказочный мир с множеством тайн и загадок;
 • полное отсутствие насилия в игре;
 • красочная высококачественная графика;
 • набор оригинальных мини-игр;
*Скрытый текст* 
 
*Скачать:*

Narod.ru
Depositfiles
rghost.ru

----------

